# Help! Axe Killer DVD and Asylum Door



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Has anybody tried the Hi-Rezdesigns DVD and Animated Prop Systems door combo?

I'm thinking of adding this to my haunt but wondering what they use to get the axe impressions in the door, is the door easy to build etc.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

have you seen this? I think someone showed the axe heads recently
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/77181-asylum-door-prop.html


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I was at hirez's studio last month and he demo'd the door for me. The axe makes dents by pushing a plastic edge into elastic fabric. When the routine is over the edge retracts and the wall appears smooth again. He told me he is more interested in selling the dvds instead of the doors, and I think he he said he had plans for the door or they were on one of the forums. I'd suggest sending him a message. Looks like he just signed up here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/member.php?u=4485


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

What a debacle that thread was. At least part of it. 
I think the reverse engineering there was done very well though.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

I thought all the arguing was quite entertaining myself. I could see some real axes were being thrown...hahaha 

The whole thing is just like what Gilderfluke has been using for prop control for years. They add a separate tone track to the sound to trigger or activate controllers. I think pneumatic cylinders is kinda overkill, I opted for wooden wedges and spring return solenoids....look ma, no air compressor!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey, that's cool, Homey... got a source for those spring return solenoids? How big is the stroke?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm happy to buy the vid if I consider making the door to be within my abilities. Pneumatics are OK but solenoids might be easier.



Mr_Chicken said:


> How big is the stroke?


Don't you think that's a bit of a personal question that might be better asked in private?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I read where when you get the dvd. You also get a code. That gets you in the web site to the plans. Looks Like to me these are very good quality.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

These are the ones I use. Cheap, powerfull and long throw. I use a bellcrank setup to convert the pull to a push but you also drill out the opposite end and use a thrust pin arrangment as well.










http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G16036

Or something like these:








https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=1131&catname=


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Wow! - those are cheap - thanks Homey!


----------



## Terror Field (Jul 20, 2011)

I just order 10 of these bad boys, can you explain how you set this up for the axe door? Do you hook this up to the DFT board direct instead of a solenoid to the piston? I have no clue what the bellcrank setup is either.



HomeyDaClown said:


> These are the ones I use. Cheap, powerfull and long throw. I use a bellcrank setup to convert the pull to a push but you also drill out the opposite end and use a thrust pin arrangment as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Terror Field (Jul 20, 2011)

any one? I just recieved my order of these and want to get this setup.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

It's hard to tell what you need, a little more specific info might help.

Which solenoids did you get? 
By setup do you mean mechanical setup or electrical/electronic setup to drive the solenoids?

To drive the solenoids you will need a DTMF relay kit or board that can latch when a tone is received with relays that have a contact rating of at least 2 amps.

Mechanically, any spring return solenoid will need either a bellcrank or lever to reverse the pull action and allow it to push and extend the range of motion.








​
​


----------



## Terror Field (Jul 20, 2011)

i got the first one (short and skinny) and what i was asking was about the dtfm board and if it could be hooked up directly to the board such as the air solenoid would have. The secound part of the question would be what you pictured above. I do not know what a bell crank is and figured the electronic soenoid pulls not pushes correct so I need to know how to make it push. I will prob want to use the secound picture.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Solenoids do pull when you energize them. The pictures illustrate how to make it push via the lever (they are not two different setups; they are the same setup in both the idle and activated positions). When the solenoid pulls the bottom to the left, it pivots in the middle and the top pushes to the right.

The solenoid directly converts electricity to motion, so you can connect it directly to the relay on the DTMF board (in series with a 12-24V power supply).


----------



## Terror Field (Jul 20, 2011)

THanks so Much!


----------

